# What Do You Think About My Centerpiece?



## colorgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I volunteered to make the centerpiece for the tablescape at the Valentine's Day party that my social group is hosting this year. I wanted to do a floral arrangement with a unique look. Also, I decided to stay away from the traditional "red & white" theme. Majority of my products were purchased at a local discount & craft store. However, I purchased the decorative balls (which I think are cute and unique) from a home decor store that I found on the internet.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

It looks beautiful. I once had the opportunity to work in a floral sweat shop during holiday seasons. I learned that even a man can appreciate art such as this.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you know that in addition to the red heart stuff we take for granted, St. Valentine is also the patron saint of beekeepers? That should open up all kinds of color possibilities.

You should get to know the crafts forum that parallels this site.


----------



## colorgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

*Thanks So Much For Your Comment*



n0c7 said:


> It looks beautiful. I once had the opportunity to work in a floral sweat shop during holiday seasons. I learned that even a man can appreciate art such as this.


Thank you so much for your comment. I'm glad to hear that you compared my centerpiece to beautiful artwork. I am so proud of my work!

Colorgirl


----------



## colorgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

*Thank You For Your Comment*



sdsester said:


> Did you know that in addition to the red heart stuff we take for granted, St. Valentine is also the patron saint of beekeepers? That should open up all kinds of color possibilities.
> 
> You should get to know the crafts forum that parallels this site.


Thanks for your coments. I didn't know that info. about St. Valentine. Also, thanks for telling me about the craft site/forum. I have received some positive feedback.

Colorgirl


----------

